# Completed Blanket Chest



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I finally completed my wife's blanket chest. It is made 100% from walnut. The lid has end caps that are attached with a dove tail. The first two pictures show the routing process on the lid. Because of the approximate 50" length of the lid, I had to build a larger fence for the router table. It worked like I wanted. The last three pictures are the completed chest. If you enlarge the last picture, you can see the details on the lid.

Frank


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful job Frank.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Can mere words describe the beauty of that blanket chest? Awesome, fantastic ...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My gosh, that is a beautiful piece of furniture! That high vertical fence is itself a nice shop project. Did you cut dados on the back of the fence?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very well done Frank,like the overall design.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooooooh Yees! Astoundingly beautiful job you did , Frank. That one will be around for decades. Good Job.
Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

exceptional work Frank... a piece to be very proud of!!!


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

That’s very nice! I hope to be able to get to that level of accomplishment someday.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Holy smoke that's beautiful. Great workmanship Frank


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm impressed, and I bet it sticks around for generations.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Magnificent does not due it justice. Appreciate the progressive phots as well. 

That should be a family heirloom for a very long time.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great job Frank!!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That’s a very impressive job you’ve done there Frank.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tom,

No dados. Made from scraps and had to make sure it was square to table. After completed, still had to insert shim to square up to table.

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments.

Frank


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

That is one beautiful piece of furniture Frank.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

WOW!!!!! that is so beautiful


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

All of the above and then some. Love the attention to detail. You won't find that in any store. But I have to ask, is that pocket holes in the bottom/sides in the last picture? Great looking shop as well.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That Frank goes into the "Fine furniture" category and if entered into an exhibition would almost certainly win top honours. I've made many blanket and toy chests over the years but non that even compares.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow Frank, 

That's impressive. I've never before seen the hinges like that and I like it very much, it makes the top so much nicer when closed.

Dan


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Absolutely Heirloom quality.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Great built Frank. This will be around long after we are all gone.

David


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

*cedar chest*

What beautiful workmanship. I love it!

Several questions. On the left side is a block of wood that appears to hold the lid up. It that something that is hinged to come up to hold the lid open?
Where did you get the hinges or did you make them? Very unique!
I love the arched raised panels on the front. Not sure how they are attached. Did you have plans for the chest or did you wing it?
What did you use for a finish?

I saw a chest at a friend's house a couple weeks ago that had an arched top. It was made by inmates at one of the state prisons.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

kywoodchopper said:


> ...I love the arched raised panels on the front...


I was thinking the same thing, Malcolm. The way those go up into the header (rail?) is really nice. Stunning piece of furniture, Frank.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

everybody beat me to the compliments...
KUDOS


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

That is beautiful. What finish did you use?


----------



## Boott Built (Jan 17, 2014)

Frank, Good looking chest! Where did you get those hinges? I have an application for which they would be a perfect fix.
Regards, Jim


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jj777746 said:


> Holy smoke that's beautiful. Great workmanship Frank


This is too funny . I hadn’t looked at the remarks yet ,and when I was checking out the chest ,the first thing I said was Holy Smokes! 
That’s absolutely beautiful Frank ,nice work


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beeeeautiful...! ! !

It most certainly will be around for generations...Mama must be very happy....


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

To everyone, thanks for kind remarks. Now to answer questions:
Steve, The chest is made from three units, Base, Box and Lid. I decided to use the Kreg pocket holes to mount the box to the base instead of screwing up from the bottom.

Malcom, The lid holder is not hinged. It has pins on each end and a slot for the pin. You pick it up and flip it over to hold the lid. I have attached additional pictures that will hopefully show you the details.
Hinge source: Fisher Forge LLC, Hamburg, PA Handmade, cost $55.00 with shipping.
Plans: Yes, April 2004 Woodworker's Journal Deviations from plans: Did not use Veneer, legs are one block of walnut instead of two pieces mitered, and method of attaching box to base.
Finish: General Finishes Arm-R-Seal Oil Urethane Satin
Tombstone Panel is frame and stile. Made template and used a Freud 99-511 raised panel bit. Used a chisel to square up inside corners. No I have not been in prison, yet!!!
Jerry, Finish: See above
James, Hinge Source - See above

Hopefully, I have answered every ones questions. If not let me know and I will try to answer them.


----------

